# replacement carpet



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

I wanted to replace the carpet in my 96 Sentra but dont know where to get the carpet from so if anyone knows please let me know


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

aha. there's that favorite link.
http://66.45.76.155/?SESSIONID=EVV5...SSAN&moldNum=726&model=SENTRA+-+NISSAN+SENTRA


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..check Ebay also.. ..I know I've seen 'em on Ebay.. :thumbup:


----------



## s_olinger (Jul 12, 2002)

have you tried nissan for an oem replacement?, thats what i need to do also.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Please........*



NittyNissan said:


> I wanted to replace the carpet in my 96 Sentra but dont know where to get the carpet from so if anyone knows please let me know


Please let me know what you find out. I need to replace the carpet in my B14 also!


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

here is where to get some aftermarket and oem carpets 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=27863&highlight=blue+carpet


----------

